# Coyote Spotlighting Questions



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

ORC 
1533.161 Prohibiting jacklighting.
No person shall throw or cast the rays of a spotlight or other artificial light from any vehicle into any field, woodland, or forest while having in his possession a hunting device, or throw or cast the rays of a spotlight or other artificial light from any vehicle into any field, woodland, or forest for the purpose of locating a wild animal.

This section does not apply to law enforcement officers, wildlife officers, military personnel, and officers or employees of the department of natural resources while in the performance of their duties, *or to any landowner or lessee having a reason to use a light while engaged in surveillance or protection of his property.*

An officer whose duty it is to enforce this chapter and Chapter 1531. of the Revised Code and division rules may arrest a person whom he has reasonable grounds to believe is violating this section, search the vehicle for firearms or other hunting implements in the possession or under the control of that person, and seize the same.

Effective Date: 10-20-1994

My question is:
1 If I am trying to protect livestock from coyotes at night is it acceptable to use a light to scan with while on stand? 

2 Also can the light be mounted to the weapon? (I know for bows and deers this is a no no)

3 I know you can shoot coyote and groundhog from a vehicle during the day does this change during the night? (And no I would not use the truck lights) Just use the bed as my stand and a red light. The way I read it if in the vehicle it's illegal to spotlight if I get out it's ok???


Any insight would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I don't believe you're ever allowed to shoot anything from a vehicle in the state of Ohio. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

ORC 2923.16 Improperly handling firearms in a motor vehicle.
you can IF...
(2) Division (A) of this section does not apply to a person if all of the following circumstances apply:

(a) The person discharges a firearm from a motor vehicle at a coyote or groundhog, the discharge is not during the deer gun hunting season as set by the chief of the division of wildlife of the department of natural resources, and the discharge at the coyote or groundhog, but for the operation of this section, is lawful.

(b) The motor vehicle from which the person discharges the firearm is on real property that is located in an unincorporated area of a township and that either is zoned for agriculture or is used for agriculture.

(c) The person owns the real property described in division (F)(2)(b) of this section, is the spouse or a child of another person who owns that real property, is a tenant of another person who owns that real property, or is the spouse or a child of a tenant of another person who owns that real property.

(d) The person does not discharge the firearm in any of the following manners:

(i) While under the influence of alcohol, a drug of abuse, or alcohol and a drug of abuse;

(ii) In the direction of a street, highway, or other public or private property used by the public for vehicular traffic or parking;

(iii) At or into an occupied structure that is a permanent or temporary habitation;

(iv) In the commission of any violation of law, including, but not limited to, a felony that includes, as an essential element, purposely or knowingly causing or attempting to cause the death of or physical harm to another and that was committed by discharging a firearm from a motor vehicle.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

RJohnson442 said:


> ORC 2923.16 Improperly handling firearms in a motor vehicle.
> you can IF...
> (2) Division (A) of this section does not apply to a person if all of the following circumstances apply:
> 
> ...


Huh. Learn something new everyday.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Bad Bub said:


> I don't believe you're ever allowed to shoot anything from a vehicle in the state of Ohio.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


My father in law was a double amputee (no legs) and was allowed to hunt dang near anything from a motor vehicle! Just sayin'. And you are allowed to hunt coyote from a motor vehicle in the right circumstances.

Wasn't trying to flame anyone just pointing out that there are times when you can do it. Sorry if I offended anyone.

Mr. A


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

The vechicle i get no spotlights for deer and the regs point that out clearly. But i cant find anything about spotlighting coyote with a red light while on stand. I want to clearly identify the target at night. 

Sent from my Event using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Mr. A said:


> My father in law was a double amputee (no legs) and was allowed to hunt dang near anything from a motor vehicle! Just sayin'. And you are allowed to hunt coyote from a motor vehicle in the right circumstances.
> 
> Wasn't trying to flame anyone just pointing out that there are times when you can do it. Sorry if I offended anyone.
> 
> Mr. A


Yeah, I knew about the disability allowance. I should've clarified. No offence taken.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

